# Fitted carpet



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

We are thinking of fitting carpet to some rooms of the new house (timber ground floor).

For comfort and also to help a bit with thermal insulation.

First shop we went to in Lisbon today had a nice looking one for Euros 70/m2 and also similar (but denser) at 140/m2.

This seems expensive to me ........ the second one being GBP 100 per m2 ... am I going mad, or am I completely out of touch?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

No to both of your questions.

It is a matter of critical mass
Fitted carpets are as rare as hens teeth here and so they will charge strongly for it.

we swallowed hard at the prices we were quoted and stuck with tiles and rugs

HTH

Rob


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, thanks.

I'll get a quote and then look at rugs ......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stick with tiles and rugs. Easier maintenance especially in many areas with humidity


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a good point, thanks .... I guess that the timber floor is meant to breathe.


----------

